# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Ερασιτεχνική εγκατάσταση δορυφορικού πιάτου και 0% σήμα

## PrinceOfAbyss

Παίδες καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε.

Έγινα συνδρομητής της Nova προχτές, μέσω του πακέτου της Forthnet + Nova. Παρέλαβα λοιπόν τον εξοπλισμό (ένα NovaBox HD831, το κλασσικό πιάτο "φρισμπι" 65cm, και ένα LNB).

Είπα λοιπόν να κάνω μόνος μου την τοποθέτηση ώστε να γλυτώσω τα 70 ευρώ της εγκατάστασης. Όλα πήγαν μια χαρά, δεν ήταν και τίποτα δύσκολο εξάλλου να ανοίξω 4 τρύπες και να στερεώσω το πιάτο, αλλά τελικά δεν έχω σήμα.  :Tongue2: 

Να προσθέσω σε αυτό το σημείο πως είχα καιρό στο μυαλό μου να βάλω Nova, οπότε πριν κάνα δίμηνο και με αφορμή την αλλαγή ενός καλωδίου αναλογικής κεραίας, έκανα και μια προεργασία για το δορυφορικό κομμάτι του θέματος. Συγκεκριμένα, από την κεραμοσκεπή κατεβαίνει ένα ομοαξονικό καλώδιο (αμφιβόλου ποιότητας ομολογώ, αλλά είναι ιστορία να αλλαχτεί αυτό), το οποίο καταλήγει στο In ενός Johansson 4503 3-way splitter. Από εκεί, τα Out 1 & Out 2 πηγαίνουν με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο εξωτερικά σε δύο υπνοδωμάτια του σπιτιού, ενώ το Out 3 πηγαίνει στο TV ενός Johansson 9501 SAT/TV combiner. Το IN / OUT+DC του combiner πάει στο καθιστικό (εκεί που θα μπει και η Nova) με ένα ποιοτικότατο Televes ομοαξονικό (χάλκινο με χάλκινο μπλεντάζ) καλώδιο. Αντίστοιχα, στο καθιστικό αλλάχτηκε η πρίζα της κεραίας με πρίζα διαχωρισμού TV/SAT. To TV κομμάτι λοιπόν λειτουργεί εδώ και ένα δίμηνο, οπότε λογικά αποκλείεται να έχει πρόβλημα το combiner ή η πρίζα.

Πρόσθεσα εχτές λοιπόν στο SAT+DC του combiner το καλώδιο που έρχεται από το πιάτο, και αντίστοιχα στο καθιστικό σύνδεσα το SAT της πρίζας στο SAT IN του αποκωδικοποιητή της Nova. Έστρεψα και το πιάτο χοντρικά εκεί που πρέπει να "κοιτάει", και έβαλα στον αποκωδικοποιητή το μενού Ανίχνευση σήματος... Η αρχική μου σκέψη ήταν να πιάσω χοντρικά ένα 20-30% και μετά με μικρές κινήσεις να βρω το σωστό σημείο για μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά σήματος... Ε ρε παιδιά, από το 0% δεν έφυγε ποτέ. Μάλιστα είχα και "οδηγό" το πιάτο παραδιπλανού σπιτιού, οπότε έβαλα το δικό μου να κοιτάει εκεί που κοιτάει και του γείτονα.

Η ερώτηση μου τώρα μετά από όλα αυτά τα εισαγωγικά... Για να πιάσω έστω ένα 5% σήματος (ώστε αν μη τι άλλο να καταλάβω ότι η καλωδίωση μπήκε σωστά) θέλει ακρίβεια μοίρας η εστίαση του πιάτου? Στο περίπου δηλαδή δε θα έπρεπε να πιάσω έστω 1% ? Τελικά η εστίαση είναι διαδικασία που πραγματοποιείται αποκλειστικά με τη βοήθεια πεδιόμετρου?

Επίσης, υπάρχει περίπτωση το combiner ή η TV/SAT πρίζα να μη λειτουργούν σωστά? Αν και η Johansson είναι καλή εταιρία από ότι ξέρω, και η πρίζα είναι Merlin Gerin, την οποία μάλιστα ακριβοπλήρωσα ώστε να ταιριάζει με τις υπόλοιπες πρίζες του σπιτιού, τη στιγμή που θα μπορούσα να πάω να πάρω μια φτηνή TV/SAT με 10-15 ευρώ.

Και τέλος, για να δοκιμάσω ότι η καλωδίωση και κυρίως η τάση που θα πρέπει να πηγαίνει στο LNB (ως ενεργό εξάρτημα) είναι σωστά, μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω πολύμετρο στις διάφορες ενώσεις? Πχ από τον αποκωδικοποιητή, και πριν τον combiner, μετά τον combiner, και πριν το LNB? Γιατί το 0% με παραπέμπει σε πρόβλημα με το ρεύμα του LNB περισσότερο, παρά σε οτιδήποτε άλλο... Ή υπάρχει κίνδυνος να κάψω τον αποκωδικοποιητή από το πολύμετρο? Να υποθέσω πως το (+) είναι στο κέντρο, και το (-) στο πλέγμα ε?

Σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο να διαβάσετε το τεράστιο post μου, και περιμένω με αγωνία κάποια διαφωτιστική απάντηση.

ΥΓ1: Σας παραθέτω και 3 εικόνες από τα προαναφερθέντα περιφερειακα:

4503.jpg

9501.jpg

P84293+(web).jpg

ΥΓ2: Αν θέλετε να δείτε φωτό της εγκατάστασης του πιάτου, πείτε μου να ανεβάσω.

----------


## rep

αν εχεις τροπο περεκαμψε combiner και tv/sat μπριζα και δοκιμασε κατευθειαν το καλωδιο απο το πιατο στον δεκτη, αν δεν μπορεις βαλε μια μπαλαντεζα επανω και βαλε μια μικρη τηλεωραση και τον δεκτη τις nova και δες στα γυρο σπιτια που περιπου κοιτανε τα πιατα.το κακο με τους δεκτες Nova ειναι οτι δεν εχουν προρυθμισμενα καναλια οποτε πρεπει να πας στο menu που σου περεχει μπαρα σηματας και να αρχισεις να κουνας δεξια αριστερα με μικρα βηματα μεχρι να πιασεις σημα.ο hotbird einai ευκολος δορυφορος.μολις βρεις σημα βγες απο το μenu και αν εχεις πιασει το σοστο δορυφορο θα κατεβαζει καναλια.

----------


## antonis

1. Πρέπει να έχεις δέκτη με προρυθμισμένα κανάλια
2. Χωρίς βοηθήματα (πυξίδα, satfinder...) υπολογίζεις τον Νότο και ξεκινάς με μικρές κινήσεις να κουνάς το πιάτο πάνω κάτω μετα λιιιιγο πιο δεξια και πανω κατω. συνεχιζεις μεχρι να πετυχεις κατι. 
Εννοειται ότι πρέπει να έχεις την Τν απεναντι σου και ο δεκτης σε καποιο κανάλι του hotbird προρυθμισμενο βλεποντας τις μπαρες συματος. Σε καθε κινηση πρεπει για 3 δεπτ να κρατας σταθερη θεση στο πιατο.  
Επισης το lnb θα το γυρισεις οπως κοιτας το πιατο λιγο αριστερα.
Για να υπολογισεις την στοχευση ψαξε στο διαδυκτιο για την θεση του hotbird οπου θα βρεις και ποσες μοιρες πρεπει να γυρισεις το lnb

----------


## dalai

> ... Έστρεψα και το πιάτο χοντρικά εκεί που πρέπει να "κοιτάει", και έβαλα στον αποκωδικοποιητή το μενού Ανίχνευση σήματος...



Κανονικα πρεπει να το βαλεις στο καναλι NOVA PROMO και μετα να πας στην σταθμη συμματος και να ψαξεις για τον δορυφορο
Αν δεν τα εχεις ηδη περασμενα πρεπει να πας στο γειτονα και να βεβαιωθεις οτι πιανεις κανονικα με τον αποκοδικοποιητη σου
Να πω επισης οτι 3 μοιρες πιο αριστερα ειναι ενας δορυφορος που δινει ψευδες σημα nova και νομιζεις οτι επιασες το δορυφορο αλλα δεν πιανεις to svsto.Να το ξερεις...

----------


## stom

Να υποψιαστουμε οτι δοκιμασες να βρεις το δορυφορο ΧΩΡΙΣ τηλεοραση στη ταρατσα και χωρις να το χεις ξανακανει?
ΑΝ ναι, ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο να μην βρηκες τιποτε.
Ξεκινα με δεκτη και τηλεοραση στη ταρατσα, και αν μπορεις κανα δεκτη που να εχει satfinder , γιατι το κουτι τις νοβα δεν εχει και πολλα κολπα (μπορει να κανω λαθος αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν εχει καποιο εργαλεια για satfinder...)
ΑΦΟΥ πιασεις το σημα στη ταρατσα, τοτε ψαχνεις και τις υπολοιπες "αρκουδες" που εχεις στη καθοδο...
Αν δεν δουλεψει το ψαχνεις τοτε περισσοτερο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Μάλιστα είχα και "οδηγό" το πιάτο παραδιπλανού σπιτιού, οπότε έβαλα το δικό μου να κοιτάει εκεί που κοιτάει και του γείτονα.



Χωρίς όργανα, εφόσον έχεις πρόσβαση στο σημείο εγκατάστασης της κεραίας του γείτονα η οποία λαμβάνει σήμα από τον ίδιο δορυφόρο, θέλεις περίπου 3 λεπτά της ώρας!



α. Ανύψωση
Ολες οι βάσεις κεραιών έχουν σήμανση σε μοίρες για την ανύψωση της κεραίας, αν η τοποθέτηση στο γείτονα έγινε με τις οδηγίες και όχι με πατέντες απλά βλέπεις σε πόσες μοίρες είναι. Αν όχι θέλεις απλή γεωμετρία (αλφάδι, ζύγι, μοιρογνωμόνιο ή γωνιόμετρο).

β. Αζιμούθιο (περιστροφή όλης της κεραίας για να βρεις τη σωστή τοποθέτηση σε σχέση με τον ορίζοντα, κοιτάει προς το νότο και είναι "στριμμένη" λίγο ανατολικά ή δυτικά)
Χρησιμοποιείς τις κόχες τις κεραίας του γείτονα περίπου στη μέση για να "σκοπεύσεις" ένα αρκετά μακρινό σημείο στον ορίζοντα (βουνό, πολυκατοικία, κλπ). Απομνημονεύεις το σημάδι. Εχεις βάλει την κεραία σου στη σωστή ανύψωση και "σκοπεύεις" πάλι το ίδιο σημείο περιστρέφοντας όλη την κεραία (λόγω παράλληλης μετατόπισης σε μικρή απόσταση το σφάλμα είναι πολύ μικρό).

Μετά κατεβαίνεις σπίτι για τους συντονισμούς.

G

----------


## stom

Και πως θα φτασει στη ταρατσα του παραδιπλανου ΣΠΙΤΙΟΥ?
Οσο για το αζιμουθιο , ανυψωση , στα φτηνιαρικα μικρα πιατα ειναι λιγο στο περιπου.. εως πολυ..

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας.

Επειδή η υποψία μου ότι είναι θέμα ρεύματος είναι αρκετά έντονη, λέω να αρχίσω από εκεί. Γιατί δε μπορεί να μην έχω καθόλου σήμα (0%) ενώ χονδρικά είναι στραμμένο το πιάτο στο σωστό σημείο...

Λέω λοιπόν να μετρήσω με πολύμετρο μεταξύ της ψίχας και του πλέγματος για την ύπαρξη ή μη των 18V στις 2 ενώσεις του καλωδίου (εκεί που παρεμβάλλεται ο combiner ουσιαστικά). Απαντήστε μου σε αυτό ειδικά παρακαλώ, υπάρχει κίνδυνος να κάψω τον αποκωδικοποιητή από το πολύμετρο?

Το μετά λίγο πολύ το ξέρω (θεωρητικά). Μετακινώ αργά αργά το πιάτο ώσπου το σήμα να βελτιστοποιηθεί. Επίσης, κατέβασα στο κινητό μου (με λειτουργικό Android) ένα clinometer ώστε να το βάλω να εφάπτεται με το μπράτσο του LNB για να πετύχω την ανύψωση 45,1 μοιρών που είναι η σωστή τιμή για την Θεσσαλονίκη από ότι λέει το χαρτί της Nova.

  Τέλος, αν αποδειχθεί ότι ήταν θέμα ρεύματος η πλήρης απουσία σήματος, υπάρχει άλλος λόγος για να βάλω απευθείας καλώδιο από το LNB στον αποκωδικοποιητή (να παρακάμψω τον combiner εννοώ, όπως με συμβουλέψατε)? Γιατί για να το κάνω αυτό θα πρέπει να βγάλω τηλεόραση και αποκωδικοποιητή στο μπαλκόνι που το βαριέμαι και μόνο στη σκέψη!

----------


## stom

Μια χαρα καθολου σημα μπορεις να εχεις οταν εχεις το πιατο χονδρικα, 3 μοιρες και εισαι σε αλλο δορυφορο.
(και οι δορυφοροι στις 16 & 10 μοιρες δεν ειναι και τοσο ισχυροι επισης για 60 ρι πιατο)
Η γενικη προσεγγιση ειναι αφου γυρισεις το πιατο στο νοτο παιζεις με την ανυψωση για να βρεις το σημα ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ δορυφορου, και μετα με το δεκτη σε λειτουργια satfinder συντονισμενο σε συχνοτητα ενος transponder δορυφορου που μας ενδιαφερει, κινουμαστε ΑΡΓΑ δεξια αριστερα μεχρι να βρουμε σημα. Με διαδοχικες μικρομετακινησεις αζιμουθιου και ανυψωσης βρισκουμε το μεγιστο σημα, και στη συνεχεια μεγιστοποιουμε περιστρεφοντας το lnb στη βαση του.

Οι δεκτες ειναι φτιαγμενοι να αντιμετωπιζουν πιθανα βραχυκυκλωματα στο καλωδιο.
Ομως μετα απο βραχυκυκλωμα μπορει να θελει restart για να ξαναδουλεψει ο δεκτης.
Ξεβιδωσε το καλωδιο απο το lnb και μετρα.
Ο αλλος λογος ειναι οι απωλειες, αλλα αυτα θα τα πουμε οταν βαρεθεις τη νοβα και αρχισεις να ψαχνεις τι αλλο υπαρχει εκει πανω...

Παντως τηλεοραση και δεκτη διπλα στο πιατο το θεωρω απολυτως απαραιτητο ειδικα αν δεν το χεις ξανακανει.
(ακομα και αν το εχεις ξανακανει παλι το χρειαζεσαι)
Εφοσον το βαριεσαι ακομα και ως σκεψη, δωσε 70 ευρω σε καποιον που δεν βαριεται.

----------


## antonis

βρες τεχνικο ν κανει την εγκατασταση........ :Wink:

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

Τέλος καλό όλα καλά!

  Καταρχήν μέτρησα με πολύμετρο το καλώδιο και μέχρι το LNB έφταναν 18,6V άρα δεν ήταν θέμα ρεύματος. Μετά, χρησιμοποίησα την εφαρμογή που κατέβασα στο κινητό μου για να μετρήσω την κλίση του πιάτου του γείτονα. Ήταν 31,4 μοίρες για την ακρίβεια. Δε ξέρω αν αυτή είναι η πραγματική κλίση του πιάτου του αλλά σίγουρα σε αυτήν την τιμή έπρεπε να ρυθμίσω και το δικό μου. Έτσι και έκανα... Σειρά είχε το αζιμούθιο. Ξεκίνησα από μια θέση που οπτικά έμοιαζε παράλληλή με το πιάτο του γείτονα, και λίγο αριστερά λίγο δεξιά και με απειροελάχιστα βήματα κάθε φορά, σε κάνα δεκάλεπτο είχα πιάσει 72% στάθμη σήματος, και 94% ακρίβεια σήματος. Δοκίμασα να περιστρέψω και το LNB μέσα στη βάση του, αλλά δεν άλλαζε κάτι και έτσι το έβαλα κάθετα.

  Βασικά ήταν θέμα τύχης ότι αφενός είχα κοντά μου άλλο πιάτο ως σημείο αναφοράς, και επίσης ότι είχα πρόσβαση σε αυτό για να μετρήσω την κλίση του. Αυτό πάντως που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι πως αν συνέχιζα λίγο αριστερά ή δεξιά από το σημείο που είχα το 72% σήματος, κατέβαινε ως το 62% και μετά μπαμ και κάτω 0%... Δηλαδή 50%, 30%, 10% κτλ δεν είδα ποτέ. Από 62% στο 0% με μόλις ένα-δύο χιλιοστά οριζόντιας μετακίνησης.

  Πάντως σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας.

  Αλήθεια, αυτό το σήμα τι επιλογές έχω για να το μεταφέρω και στην κρεβατοκάμαρα ρε παίδες?

----------


## solarcon

Παρακάτω έχω τον τρόπο υπολογισμού του δορυφόρου Hotbird που βρίσκεται 13 μοίρες ανατολικά. Υπάρχει μαθηματικό τυπολόγιο για τον υπολογισμό της ανύψωσης και του αζιμουθίου για κάθε δορυφόρο ανάλογα με γεωγραφικό μήκος και πλάτος της περιοχής. Σημειώστε .
ότι υπάρχει απόκλιση.

Υπολογισμός Ηot Bird.jpg

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

> Αλήθεια, αυτό το σήμα τι επιλογές έχω για να το μεταφέρω και στην κρεβατοκάμαρα ρε παίδες?



  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------

